# Country Differences



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

Just reading through some of the comments on the Xtrail threads and its quite interesting to see the differences from country to country. If its not been done before how about spotting the differences like is your Xtrail sold as an XTerra or what engine options do you get?

How much does the car retail at?
What spec do you have?
Did you get an Freebies?
Did you buy any optional extras?
Did you have a Xtrail before?
Do you off road?
Comments on your car
What would you buy instead?

Just add what you feel and even a piccie if you can.


----------



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

pjbnet said:


> How much does the car retail at?
> What spec do you have?
> Did you get an Freebies?
> Did you buy any optional extras?
> ...




Mine was around £22k
Xtrail 2.2dci SVE (04 modal - great engine much better than the last one)
The UK had an offer of Free Sat Nav which is not bad.
I bought a couple of bike racks for the roof.
I had a 2.0 SVE (02 modal)
Nope dont go off road as the car is too new ;-) and my insurance wont cover it.

Great car - love the leather interior and think its fun to drive! It will cruise nicely at 90mph if needed and isnt too noisy.

I would have a Pathfinder which hasnt been sold in the UK (or was under a different name) as it looks great - only it may be a bit expensive at around £32k for the SVE with Sat Nav. Check it out here

Pathfinder


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

pjbnet said:


> Just reading through some of the comments on the Xtrail threads and its quite interesting to see the differences from country to country. If its not been done before how about spotting the differences like is your Xtrail sold as an XTerra or what engine options do you get?
> 
> How much does the car retail at?
> What spec do you have?
> ...


Well, here in Singapore you do not have much choice. There is only the 2.4 l gasoline egnie availalbe. A few years back, some parallel importers brought in the 2l, but not many.
Pricewize, the Singapore market is unique due to the COE system and the various refundable and non-refundable registration fees.
Mine was registered in April 2004 and I paid about S$ 100k for it.
Getting freebies is up to your negotiation skills. I got window tinting and add. rust proofing. The car comes with a 10pc CD changer audio system and leather seats as standard.
Occainsonally, I do light off road in Malaysia, not much chance to it here in Singapore


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

pjbnet said:


> How much does the car retail at?
> What spec do you have?
> Did you get an Freebies?
> Did you buy any optional extras?
> ...


Now THIS is a very interesting thread!!

Let's see. I bought my 2.5L gas version in 03. Paid Php1.277M (equivalent roughly of US$23,300). We have the 2.0 and 2.5L gas variants. The 2.0 retails for roughly the equivalent of US$19,980. 

The 2.5L variant here comes with climate control, leather seating, 6CD changer with audio controls on the steering wheel as standard. I got some freebies... the usual mudguards, floormats, plus tinting, windor visors (weather sheilds or weather visors), rear license plate garnish, X-trail side decal (which I didn't use anyway), and (this might not apply to you all) free registration for the first year.

I got extras but not from the dealer. See my signature of the add-ons.

I don't do off-roading. Guess my mods would tell you that I don't... with body kits that actually make the X-trail LOOK lower (even though ride height is still the same). 

Never had an X-trail before... in fact, I got my X-trail within the first year it became available here. At that time, I was the ONLY one with an X-trail on the road. I liked it then. Now you can't go a couple of blocks without seeing one. That's what got me started with modifications on it... so it will look unique again. With the Rider setup, I don't think I'll meet another X-trail like mine here. 

Comments... I love my car! It is powerful compared to other available vehicles here. It handles great for a vehicle higher than a sedan. And now that I'm modifying it, I have a renewed satisfaction and fulfillment in owning it and driving around with it.

I would get an X-trail again. Though a bigger 4X4 like a Pajero or Toyota Fortuner might be on that list.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian X-Trail*



pjbnet said:


> Just reading through some of the comments on the Xtrail threads and its quite interesting to see the differences from country to country. If its not been done before how about spotting the differences like is your Xtrail sold as an XTerra or what engine options do you get?
> 
> How much does the car retail at?
> What spec do you have?
> ...


My ride is late 2002 X-Trail ST (Series I)

1. Bought it for $32,000AUS (on road cost with nothing more to pay)
2. The only option available in Australia is the 2.5Lt engine/petrol 4x4
3. Freebies I managed to score from the dealer included the following:

a. Cargo Blind
b. Front fog lights
c. 15" alloy wheels (these have been since upgraded to Series II 16" alloys)
d. Cruise Control (this was not standard on Series I ST models in Australia)
e. Carpet matts
f. car air freshener LOL 
g. window tint (which I have re-tinted since to a darker black film)

4. Did I buy any optional extras? Yep, check my web page 
5. This is my first xtrail.
6. Do I off-road? Hell yeah, check my web page 
7. Comments? Love it madly, that's why I'm an "xtrailholic" LOL
8. I wouldn't have bought anything other than the exy, but my future car will hopefully be the 2005 Pathfinder (that is coming out here in July) will still keep the exy. There is no way I can part with my baby LOL


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

my car retails at about 90k Sing dollars....well considering Singapore is the most expensive country 2 own a car its considered quite a bargain....the RCV and the RAV4 are about the same price....
i dunno what spec i have...there are only 2 versions...the 2.0 from grey importers...suspensions is softer and only has FWD....mine has a slightly stiffer suspension and a 2.5L engine...with 4WD...
only one freebie which is the free UV sunfilm....
no optional extras cos they do not improve performance in any way...my car comes standard with 5 spoke alloy rims...
had this car for 3 years already and its still in good shape...failed a smog test once....
comments? this car rocks....performs when u want it to...and when u're crusing its very ecnomical for its class....better than the RAV4 and CRV....even with my 4WD set at AUTO...don't like the cheap plastics,leather seats and fake wood trim....kinda out of place for a rugged SUV like this one and makes it look like a wannabe luxury car....
nah I don't do off roading...only once in a blue moon when i head back to my army camp for a short spin in the off road area.... :thumbup: 
what car would i buy instead? of cousre its another x-trail but its the GT version...(sadly only in japan) with 290 BHP and a turbo.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Garfield (Jun 29, 2005)

pjbnet said:


> How much does the car retail at?
> What spec do you have?
> Did you get an Freebies?
> Did you buy any optional extras?
> ...


I live in Canada and I got this last evening... :thumbup: 

I got the SE version with 2.5 L AWD

The car retails at 32998.00 CAD, I got it for 31K 1000 K CAD over Dealer Invoice Price.

I got the SE version with 2.5 L AWD, It comes standard with the PANROOF, A/C, Tilt, Cruise, Cargo Net, tinted rear windows, Cargo cover, 6 D CD Changer with a cassete player, front Fog Lights, mats and a bunch more that I can't recollect  

Freebees : Well the Undercoat much needed for the winter salted roads of Canada, and a life time oil and filter change at the dealership.

Optionals: None, Probably will decide when its time to get out of the new car mode to the lets kick some $$$ mode... may be a few months...

No I never had a X Trail before, I have a 93 Maxima..  

I don't offroad much, but since I am in the oil patch and I may have to do some visits and let's see and I will share my experience at that time

Comments: For Starts it smells nice and I have done about 154 KM so far from yesterday.. so I love it..

I would have probably bought a CR-V... Nah.. X Trail's COOL :cheers:


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Garfield said:


> I live in Canada and I got this last evening... :thumbup:
> 
> I got the SE version with 2.5 L AWD
> 
> ...




Where in Canada are you located? I also bought the SE AWD version with auto in Sunlit Sand. Nice vehicle!! :thumbup: 

Does the price you quote include freight, air tax, etc.? When I bought my vehicle, I emailed about 16 Nissan dealerships within the area, stating exactly what I wanted and asking for a price. Those who responded were within $100 of each other. The base price ended up being $29,400. The extras were: freight ($1,000), air tax ($100), gas tax ($75), admin ($90). I also put on a bug deflector ($107), rear bumper scuff plate ($195) and side door sill protectors ($245). Nissan undercoat ended up being $399. Add these up, plus add 15% (GST/PST) and you have my final price. The only regret on the options was the side door sill protectors. Don't get me wrong, they look really sharp! Except, now that I have seen the ones that light up ....

Options : On top of the ones stated above, I have added the CloudRider screens. Next step is K&N filter, then CAI, then ... ???

I also own a 97 Maxima SE. Very happy with both products.

Offroading is limited to dirt roads up north in the summer. Nothing radical. Perfect for the Xty.

Just went over 4,000 kms last night. It gets better as you go along!


Cheers, :cheers: 
Rookie


----------

